# Fall Camping



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

who's looking foward to fal campingl!!!


----------



## Oct.1 (Jun 29, 2000)

Ill tell ya,
Last year I broke 4 ribs and didn't get out fall or winter. This year so far has been the same. My wife had corrective surgery on her leg and foot. Ive been Nurse, and housekeeper long enough. She gets her walking cast the first of October (Lord Willing) and I will be so glad to finally get out, set up and just sit back. She wants to make a Church Retreat that is being held in Fairview opening weekend of Archery season. Thats ok with me. I hunt in Commins. Only 20 minutes away. Im going to drop her off Friday morning and pick her up Sunday night. I will have the weekend by myself with the camper and nothing but woods, deer, partridge, and a lake full of pike, perch and bass.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Oct. 1, wishing your wife a speedy recovery and hope you enjoy some relaxation time in the woods!

I love camping in the fall! Cool mornings, loud blue jays, leaves rustling, coffee outside.............


----------



## Oct.1 (Jun 29, 2000)

Thanks,
I am sure she will appreciate to the thoughts. Last year I tried to get out, but the ribs just said I couldnt. So I am really looking forward to this year. 
I have gotten to the point that hunting is for pleasure only. I dont even care if I put any meat in the freezer. Its nice but not necessary. When hunting and fishing became a necessity, it also became work. At that point I was ready to stop. Now its just the idea of being there. If I want to sleep in, there is nothing better than a cool crisp morning to stay in bed. Get up when I want. Fix bacon, eggs, blue berry pancakes for breakfast. Have the second cup of coffee and head out about 10 am if I desire. The fall is the time when all the activity is going on. Weather just watching a chipmunk chase a squirrel twice its size, or two bucks deciding whose boss.
I love to hear the woods wake up. There is a certain order. The blue jays start, than its as though the crows are telling the blue jays to shut up. Later the chickadees are all over and a woodpecker starts knocking. The squirrels start nosing around and the partridge are landing. By than its time to take a nap.(on the ground of course.) All of a sudden the silence of sleep is disturbed by the crunching sound of a deer walking. WOW this is fantastic.
As I enjoy the cool air, I cant help but say, Thank You Lord. This is a great gift you have given me.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

If I get a 5th-wheel in the next few weeks, I'm gonna try and talk my wife into a weekend somewhere. Probably close to home. Lexington, Algonac, something just to try it out.

Maybe even the back yard. LOL


----------



## Walligator (Mar 30, 2003)

Definately looking forward to fall camping. I usually have one trip planned at Fletcher's Pond in Hillman and one more, just somewhere we happen to choose. I'm looking at Oscoda or Traverse City area this year. I love the bonfire on cool nights and walking in the woods with all the colors. 

Walligator


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

laborday weekend has come and gone,the crowds should gone,while I gone fishin this weekend the wife put evrything back in the camper we had out,for tent camping this summer,I guess no boat the rest of year,I'm going to have have fix the whole in my waders.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Going to Lakeport state park this coming weekend and to Benzonia the first weekend in October for some salmon.


----------



## Oct.1 (Jun 29, 2000)

Let us know how the maiden voyage goes Mike.
Im headed up to Mio opening weekend. 
Plan on staying at Oscoda County Park.
Need to look at some old hunting grounds.


----------



## ZobZob (Oct 27, 2002)

Walleye Mike,
I was thinking about camping in Lakeport this weekend as I am doing Sunday's PS tourney. I might be out for a pre-fish Saturday or hit the piers Saturday night. 

What is the cost for a campsite? Is there anything closer to Port Sanilac?

Zob


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

There is a couple of county (sanilac) parks further north. I think between Port Sanilac and Harbour beach. Campsite cost is $15-20. Can't remember. I'll be on channel 68 while in the boat. If you are at Lakeport, I'll have a burgandy Dodge truck with a Coachman 5th-wheel and of course my boat which has "Walleye mike" on the side. Stop by!! I plan on being there Friday afternnoon till Sunday afternoon.


----------



## ZobZob (Oct 27, 2002)

If I'm there my Mustang (mineral grey) will be parked next to my green/black tent. I'm at least thinking Saturday night I will stay there.

I don't have a boat, I'll be out on Kingfisher11's at least on Sunday during the tourney.

Zob


----------



## Melon (Feb 22, 2002)

Hey Mike, I stayed at Sanilac County Forester Park this summer. Not a bad place. Its just a couple miles north of Port Sanilac.
Here is the info.
810-622-8715 
2820 N Lakeshore Road 
Port Sanilac, MI

Have fun!


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

anybody ever camped on kelly's island Ohio,the wife is talking about camping there at the end of the month?


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

We camped Saturday night and Sunday fairly close to home due to lack of travel time.

It certainly felt like fall!!! A few leaves were starting to drop, the blue jays were noisy, and the wind had a bite to it. The bonfire was extremely inviting.


----------



## Wellston (Dec 28, 2000)

My favorite time to camp is in the fall. You really enjoy the camp fire more. There is crispness to the air. The wildlife is busy preparing for winter. I love being in the woods or on the river fishing this time of year.
Jim


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Stayed last weekend at the salmon slam and will go this weekend to the Betsie river. Warm as toast in the 5th-wheel. I like camping (rv-ing now) anytime


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

stayed at Tawas point s.p. ,Tuesday night,felt more like winter camping,seen only two other lots takan,sorta different seeing the park so empty last time I was there the park was humming.


----------

